# Exclusive DIP Grinders



## coffee_omega

We at Coffee Omega are proud to announce our association with DIP Grinders, they are based in Romania and have an appetite for building quality shop/ retail grinders.

Where would you find a On Demand grinder for £378.99 + VAT - DIP DKS-55?

Both DIP DK-30 and DIP DK-40 are shop/ retail grinders at extra-ordinary prices.

UK stock - bound to run out soon!!!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/DIP%20retail%20grinders


----------



## MrShades

That DKS-55 looks very cool.., no chance of a unit to test and review is there?


----------



## coffee_omega

Where abouts are you based?


----------



## MrShades

Swindon / Reading


----------



## coffee_omega

What kind of test review are you proposing?


----------



## MrShades

I'll pm you


----------



## coffee_omega

Pm with a proposal and will get that to MD to confirm. I am sure he won't mind a impartial review


----------

